

Don't let the cheap Comcast HBO deal fool you, cord-cutters - wikiburner
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57609299-93/dont-let-the-cheap-comcast-hbo-deal-fool-you-cord-cutters/

======
twiceaday
Money quote:

The No. 1 reason Comcast's offer shouldn't signal the start to an HBO-loving
cord-cutter's dream: Time Warner brass isn't interested in them as customers,
even though there's definite demand. The JP Morgan study found that a stand-
alone premium content service like HBO Go or Showtime Anytime could sway 62
percent of that group to drop their existing cable service.

------
wikiburner
Hey everyone, I posted this in the related thread, but I'm really curious
about it:

Has anyone in the U.S. had any success signing up for and using the HBO Go
standalone service "HBO Nordic AB" through a VPN? It's only $12 a month in
Sweden, Norway, Finland, and Denmark.

Is the content automatically subbed or dubbed, or is English the default?

